# Where to find Cobra Fish N Dive Kayak?



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

Started looking for a Cobra fish n dive kayak this week. I read all the reviews online and this sounds perfect for a larger man like myself. But.... I can't find them listed on any websites of Kayak vendors in the Houston area. I'm not even opposed to buying a used Fish n Dive, but can't find a used one either. 
If you know of a dealer that sells them, please let me know. 
Thanks for the help!

Wade


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Monitor the classifieds on texaskayakfisherman.com . You should be able to find a good deal if you're patient.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Southwest Paddle Sports

http://paddlesports.com/


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

You can order one from cobra now.

http://www.shopatron.com/products/category/10084.0.1.1.25071.0.0.0.0


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I purchased mine over in Beaumont at the Kayak Shop there two years ago and saved a couple of hundred bucks from the asking price at Paddle Sports. I havent been back since I purchased it, and don't know if there still open nor can I remember the name of the shop.
I really enjoyed mine when I get a chance to use it.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

Went and talked with James at Paddlesports. He told me that Cobras are now made out of the country and that customer service is not so great now. Its likely that Paddlesports wont carry any Cobra yaks much longer. Its been tough trying to find them anywhere. Anyone have an opinion on a comparable yak thats not made by Cobra? Im a big guy and stability is the main concern. And that it can be loaded with rod holders and other fishing gear. Opinions?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Malibu X-Factor.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

X-Factor is always a good choice. Another couple would be the OK Prowler Big Game, OK Drifter, and the Hobie Pro Angler.

Those represent a pretty good range of prices, too.

As mentioned, haunt the TKF classified. FNDs show up there fairly regularly.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.. Ill keep looking.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Cobra kayaks*

Boats Direct.com. Take a look at the Marauder as well as FnD. They also sell other kayaks and deliver to your house/business.
Similar big-boy yaks in addition to Cobra would be aforementioned Malibu X-Factor and the Bic fishing kayak.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

*PIcked up a new Yak tonight.*

Upon the advice of a lot of you wonderful people, I picked up a Malibu X Factor tonight. Someone PM'ed me and said that there was one at Gander Mountain in Spring for $799.. So I shot over there and checked it out. Yep.. Found it there. Only thing wrong was that the back hatch was broken off. So I talked with the Mgr and he took off an extra $50. So I got it for $749. Used the money I saved and bought a Lowrance Fish Finder and a decent Paddle. Im taking it over to Paddlesports tomorrow and will get a nice seat installed allong with the Fish Finder. 
I think this was a good choice and a good deal. Now.. To get ready for BTB.

Wade


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

wacowade said:


> Only thing wrong was that the back hatch was broken off.
> Wade


What did you do about the hatch? They tend to take on a bit of water with a hatch missing. :spineyes:


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

Im getting it changed out today at Sw Paddlesports. Its about $50 and should only take about 5 minutes.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I know it's too late now, but there was a guy trying to sell an almost new FnD for months on TKF for what I thought was a pretty reasonable price. He was a little North of Houston. I would have bought it, but was trying to arrange delivery without driving all the way out there but it didn't happen quickly enough and I ended up picking up something else locally.


----------

